# I got a new tank



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I bought a 55 gal today and set it up, its now my new head board on my bed.







My new RPB are going in it, i pick them up thursday.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

be sure they dont jump out and bite ur ass lol and whats up with that 500 ur building


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet....rememberto take pictures of the setup..


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> be sure they dont jump out and bite ur ass lol and whats up with that 500 ur building


 Yea, what is the deal with that?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

SWEET


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ok pics


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

other


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool







you no we want to see some pics :nod: when you get it set-up


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow that was fast :laugh:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I need to add my heater .. hmm doh!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

NIKE said:


> cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...










exactly.

And be careful, or else you might really have some wet dreams :laugh:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> ok pics


 looksa kinda scary but nice setup and damnit whats up with 500 gallon?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dang! 500g!???


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

The way I sleep I wouldn't dare put all those plugs next to my pillow, but nice setup you got there.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dude that set-up is freaky! Whats up with those tanks you were going to start building?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I moved the plugs to under my bed :nod:
The 500 gal well, its basicly done, its in my wherhouse, i am going to post it for sale soon, i think i want 1100 for it.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Let's see som pics of the 500 gal!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

nice tank. Looks kinda like my walmart one. R u gonna get plants or ne hiding spaces?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice...







!


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

Is that an internal filter, won't that keep you awake?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i have the same internal filter on my rhom tank, its very quiet. cool placement on the tank . . . any reason you chose a white colored substrate over a darker one for your RBP's??

~Will.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

wow thats pretty cool, just make sure its secure cuz u don't want that thing fallin on ur during the nite hahah!!! but thats awsome


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i hope you move those plugs...Nice setup. Who needs tv at night if you had p's to look at?


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

nice tank


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

NICE LOOKING TANK.....HOW MANY P ARE GOING IN THERE?
SEND PICKS ON THURSDAY/FRIDAY


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

No piranhas?

moved to non-piranha pics n vids. Sorry!


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice setup dude...

But I would try not to have any fish in the bedroom, first it smells...second, when you do water changes your bed will be dripped wet with fish poops.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

accr said:


> Nice setup dude...
> 
> But I would try not to have any fish in the bedroom, first it smells...second, when you do water changes your bed will be dripped wet with fish poops.


 I have one of those sink attachments for water changes.


----------

